# Meet in Central PA



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Ok, this thread is to see what interest there would be for a car meet. Preferably Nissans but I wont discriminate except lets try and keep it foreign. I'm thinking about Saturday, July 17th. It'd be at my house in Hanover,PA which is just east of Gettysburg in central pa. So, lets see a show of hands for those who would be interested.

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

hey, if we meet, would you like to help with an upper tensioner. haha.. i thought i would get the cheap plug in.. let me know.. i should be there...


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

psulemon said:


> hey, if we meet, would you like to help with an upper tensioner. haha.. i thought i would get the cheap plug in.. let me know.. i should be there...


Sure, I wouldn't mind helping. I know how much of a pita it can be and I've done it once already so would probably go pretty easy. Hopefully I can get enough interest for a good meet

Mitch


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

how far away from your house is seaseme place, because I can get to that in an hr maybe


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

prolly like 2 hours or so..


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

sentra97gxe said:


> Sure, I wouldn't mind helping. I know how much of a pita it can be and I've done it once already so would probably go pretty easy. Hopefully I can get enough interest for a good meet
> 
> Mitch


thanx, they would be awesome.. i can prolly get a few heads.. ill see what i can get


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

if my liceanse wasn't suspended count me in  but hey i can always ride my bike an hour to get there.


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

I know what thats like. Actually mine is currently suspended. I'm getting it back in a few weeks.


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

sentra97gxe said:


> I know what thats like. Actually mine is currently suspended. I'm getting it back in a few weeks.


 i get mine back july 29


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

thats it, im moving PA. i hear about maybe 5 er 6 meets going on over there a week, and not one around here. bah. i hate NH


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

there aint nottin else to do in ******* country, its either meet or chill with the amish..


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> thats it, im moving PA. i hear about maybe 5 er 6 meets going on over there a week, and not one around here. bah. i hate NH


hell yea, you can come move to my hick town...McConnellsburg it's in Fulton County :thumbdwn:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> thats it, im moving PA. i hear about maybe 5 er 6 meets going on over there a week, and not one around here. bah. i hate NH


all you need to do to become an offical pennsylvanian is wear camo occassion, hunt, fish and own lots of guns...


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

LMAO........i lived in florida for 17 years, i think i can manage >XD


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> LMAO........i lived in florida for 17 years, i think i can manage >XD


remember though, PA is the most dangerous state to hunt it... we just like to shoot at anything that moves.. ahhha


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Ok, its official, the date is July 17th. I ran into a guy from just south of the md border who has a b13 who will go and he knows some other people who wanna go. Now I just need a show of hands of who will show up so I can get a total and start figuring out all the details. So those of you who will be here just say so and give me a name.

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

awww man, i guess i am gonna go, especially considering that you are gonna help me with my car.. whos bringing the keg... ill see if i can get viprdude to come.. maybe rkeith even though he turned to the darkside and got a first gen gsx, but its cool, i got the bitches rims

lemon


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

psulemon said:


> awww man, i guess i am gonna go, especially considering that you are gonna help me with my car.. whos bringing the keg... ill see if i can get viprdude to come.. maybe rkeith even though he turned to the darkside and got a first gen gsx, but its cool, i got the bitches rims
> 
> lemon


Hate to bust your bubble but for starters, no alcohol, small stuff will be ok. But beer and stuff like that I will have to say no to.

Mitch


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> thats it, im moving PA. i hear about maybe 5 er 6 meets going on over there a week, and not one around here. bah. i hate NH



Yeah Slay, move to PA!:thumbup: Mitch, you can count me in and maybe another person or two. How far are you from Center City? Let me know! Oh btw, I just got my license back recently after a 3 month suspension for an underage drinking citation at PSU.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

[redacted], if you wanna meet up we can always meet in West chester, he is like 2 hours from me.. gotta love PSU, thats why im there.. 

i was just jokin mitch, i understand.. now is this at your house or whats goin on


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

I might be able to come down for a ride i say this fall we should meet at state college, PSU 8yr plan lol..jk


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^ you aight lieing, thats the sad part,

mitch, maybe you should start another thread with all the details in it..


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Well, the plan is for the meet to be at my house. As soon as I figure out the details I will start a new thread to straighten everything out. As for my location, I live in Hanover,pa which is about 10-15 miles east of Gettysburg. Anybody got any ideas other than hanging and talking about cars? And psulemon, how early would you wanna show up considering we were gonna replace your timing chain tensioner which is about a 2-3 job. Could take less though since I've done it once already. I'm figuring that the time you get here will be the earliest for people to show.

Mitch


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

psulemon said:


> ^ you aight lieing, thats the sad part,
> 
> ..


 lol i am but it will be sad to leave.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

I might be able to make that. Gotta get a few things fixed before i make that drive. Ill have to check the schedule too


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

sentra97gxe said:


> Well, the plan is for the meet to be at my house. As soon as I figure out the details I will start a new thread to straighten everything out. As for my location, I live in Hanover,pa which is about 10-15 miles east of Gettysburg. Anybody got any ideas other than hanging and talking about cars? And psulemon, how early would you wanna show up considering we were gonna replace your timing chain tensioner which is about a 2-3 job. Could take less though since I've done it once already. I'm figuring that the time you get here will be the earliest for people to show.
> 
> Mitch


im not sure, cuz i might just be swapping another motor in instead... my friend has a hoist and everything and will install it for some beers... and it means less miles... but i will let you know soon as i get a chance


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

psulemon said:


> im not sure, cuz i might just be swapping another motor in instead... my friend has a hoist and everything and will install it for some beers... and it means less miles... but i will let you know soon as i get a chance


What are you thinking about swapping it for Steve?


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

psulemon said:


> im not sure, cuz i might just be swapping another motor in instead... my friend has a hoist and everything and will install it for some beers... and it means less miles... but i will let you know soon as i get a chance


Thats cool. I saw that your were interested in Justin's motor but it didn't sink in when I wrote that reply. Just let me know then when ya find out

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

200silvia said:


> What are you thinking about swapping it for Steve?


a ga16de with less miles.. i was between either getting a timing chain kit and do it all at once which is 300 or get a lower milage motor for like 500... and my friend will install for a keg...


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

psulemon said:


> my friend will install for a keg...


Gotta love people who work for beer. :cheers:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> Gotta love people who work for beer. :cheers:


yes i do.... i love it.. now i just have to get the motor, get it sent to Bensalem(however you spell it) and drive down there for a weekend


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

psulemon said:


> yes i do.... i love it.. now i just have to get the motor, get it sent to Bensalem(however you spell it) and drive down there for a weekend


Bensalem, huh? That's right down the road from me. You'll have to let me know what weekend you'll be here so we can meet up. :thumbup:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

sounds like a plan, it prolly would help to have another ga16de fan to help out.. that and you could learn some more stuff


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

*Need Some Ideas*

Ok guys, I need some ideas for the meet. The date is set a July 17th. Since Steve won't need to do the tensioner swap I'm figuring to have the meet start at around 10:00-10:30am so everyone has sufficient time to get here. What I will probably do is plan to meet in town at K-Mart first since my house is hard to find. I'll list location details when I start the new thread with all the details for the meet. Anyways, need some ideas for stuff to do other than just checking out one and others cars. I'll have some snacks and drinks but I ain't no grillman so I was thinking maybe just go somewhere as a group to eat. Any good ideas? In hanover we have the usual(hoss's, cactus willies, damons, ryans, and ruby tuesdays). Throw some ideas at me guys! As soon as get this all figured out I'll start the new thread with a list of people who are coming. Make sure you let me know and get your name on the list cuz if I don't know your coming I cant wait for ya at K-Mart.

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

hey, aer you anywhere close to the hanover hampton inn, i can prolly get a room for 29 a night, so maybe someone else that lives like around philly can split the room with me.. if we need another room for people, i can prolly get 2 at this price with double beds in it... maybe we can do a friday saturday type thing


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

psulemon said:


> hey, aer you anywhere close to the hanover hampton inn, i can prolly get a room for 29 a night, so maybe someone else that lives like around philly can split the room with me.. if we need another room for people, i can prolly get 2 at this price with double beds in it... maybe we can do a friday saturday type thing


The Hampton Inn is on Eisenhower right down the street from K-Mart if I'm correct. Figure that stuff out and let me know.

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

yep, you are right..


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Just be prepared, Eisenhower is the local street racing spot so you may be tempted to get up and go shut up a civic. lol. 

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

haha, i usually dont street race.. its not worth my car


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

yeah. My best friend and I do late saturday nights ussually after traffic cools down and all the little kids go home. I know we shouldn't but someone has gotta put those civics in there place. lol. Well I better shut up before I get yelled at. 

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

exactly.. try not to.. gets you fines or looses your car


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

got a track near your house?


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Not that I know of. I'll have to look into it. I know one time I was out I outran a 4th gen prelude and talked to him afterwards and he said that he was at a track that day but I didn't think to ask any questions like where and stuff.

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

yea a track would be pretty cool.... its a shame u aren't closer to here, then we coudl hit up maple grove


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Yeah. Well I'll check with a couple people and see what I can find. Still need some ideas for stuff to do. If I can find a track nearby y'all wanna make that part of the agenda? I know Lincoln Speedway is close but not sure of the kind of track. I'll have to do a little research maybe see if I can find a website.

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

sounds good to me, i just have to make sure im not gonna be in delaware, i believe its the week after for my bday, but my friend is on a cruise.. ill let you know mithc, but im pretty sure im in


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Alright Steve. Keep me informed. I just searched online and the closest tracks for drag according to yahoo maps are about a hour away. 2 in maryland(Mason Dixon Dragway in Hagarstown, and 75-80 Dragway in Monrovia). Theres one in boiling springs,pa but its only 1/8 mile and only save about 5-10mins drive. I'll leave y'all the links to the 2 maryland sites at the bottom. It also depends on whether its a friday-saturday thing or just saturday cause 75-80 is only open for friday for test and tune and Mason Dixon is only open saturday for test and tune. Its all up to what you guys wanna do. I 'may go down to Mason Dixon sometime soon to check it out now that I know about it. May go down this saturday if my best friend is up to it. Well, give me some input guys.

Mason Dixon Dragway 
75-80 Dragway 

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i guess we should see whos all coming... and where they are coming from, cuz if everyone wants to do a track deal or cruz, we could always do maple grove cuz i know a few people are from around my way or philly, and then i could always put you up in a hotel or something... so maybe we should concentrate on whos coming and where they coming...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

to me, i dont care were we go, as long as we get to meet and have some fun


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Yeah. Same here. Thats why I decided to hold a meet. But still need to have stuff to do. Throw some ideas and opinions at me guys that way I can get the plans set and start the new thread with the details to finalize it all.

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^burn out competition


----------

